# Hot Tubs - Permissions



## Pead01 (Oct 22, 2016)

Hi

We have recently relocated to Portugal and are in the process of buying a property. We are considering purchasing a hot tub for the back garden which my partner would like to be sunken in order to facilitate easy access.

Does anyone know if permissions are required if you sink a hot tub into the garden rather than standing it on the ground level? We know that if you install a swimming pool that a license is required hence my question.

many thanks

John


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Pead01 said:


> Hi
> 
> We have recently relocated to Portugal and are in the process of buying a property. We are considering purchasing a hot tub for the back garden which my partner would like to be sunken in order to facilitate easy access.
> 
> ...


Such permissions often vary from area to area so probably best to visit your particular Camara & ask the planning guys............. My guess is they'll say nao problema but better to ask just in case.


----------



## Pead01 (Oct 22, 2016)

Thanks. We will get our lawyer to approach the Setubal Camara to check. Of course we have to find a company which installs sunken hot tubs yet )


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Easier access for you perhaps but zero access to the pumps, heaters and filters within the unit. If you build it yourself with a remote equipment room then it will need to be in concrete and tile which will require permission.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Fapicentro (swimming pool manufacturers) make fibreglass spas which can be sunk.


Hidromassagem Hidro | Fapicentro


----------

